# irony of mother nature



## Dee2010 (Mar 26, 2013)

Hey all,

Just yesterday I posted my last updates on a sick and dying discus. And all a sudden I noticed today that my red turquoise and red melon were shaking and i was like what now??
And googled why they were doing what they were and read on a forum stating they are trying to pair up expect eggs to come soon. Kind of failed to believe it and then load and behold.

They started laying eggs and I was excited but I have no experience in breeding and from what I read so far the first batch usually doesnt make it and given they are in a community tank with cards, shrimps and p lecos, I wont get my hopes up but good to know things are going good in the tank.

Any input or advice would be greatly appreciated as I am still a newbie with discus.


----------



## cinsal09 (Apr 17, 2013)

How awesome. Unfortunately I have no advice lol I am a newbie with Discus as well...just wanted tiu wish you luck! Must be so exciting!

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------

